# Topping Up your PayPal A/c from your Bank A/c



## pudds

Have all my bank details set up on my PP a/c but to activate the process PP told me to do this, 

In order to successfully add funds to your PayPal account, kindly go to 
your bank tell them that you would like to add funds from your bank account
to your PayPal account.

 Once you have gone to your bank, your bank will 
make a debit request to PayPal to add funds from your bank account to your 
PayPal account. Then once that debit request will be approved by PayPal, 
kindly contact your bank so that they can assist you with the procedures to
add funds from your bank account to your PayPal account. 

then my bank says:  (Ulster Bank)


I have spoken to my Manager here at the bank and he has assured me that
we have no access to the pay pal web site as it's a non banking product.

I personally have never used this web based site myself, but after
speaking to staff that have they tell me that there might be an option
under the credit card payments section for you to enter your debit card
number (laser card) and this will then debit your current account. 

So confusing, PayPal wont accept laser cards anyway but yet they say you can top up from your bank a/c, but how?


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Get a 3v card and you can verify your account this way:

http://www.3v.ie

(You cannot add funds to your account with an Irish bank account ... facility not available yet)


----------



## pudds

PaddyBloggit said:


> Get a 3v card and you can verify your account this way:
> 
> http://www.3v.ie
> 
> (You cannot add funds to your account with an Irish bank account ... facility not available yet)



I'm tired using them 3v yokes PayPal have told me I can top up from by bank account as explained above, they appear to have only recently added this facility and maybe they haven't ironed out the oirish problems either that or their misleading folk here.


----------



## Towger

Bank of Ireland have added PayPal as a bill option in their 'Money Transfer' section, but I have yet to find out that they need as a 'Reference'.


----------



## Smashbox

You have to do a bank transfer to their account


----------



## pudds

Towger said:


> Bank of Ireland have added PayPal as a bill option in their 'Money Transfer' section, but I have yet to find out that their need as a 'Reference'.




I got mine sorted, when you click on Top Up My Account in PayPal, if you have already added your bank details first, you will see the PayPal a/c bank details, sort code etc and your unique a/c reference number.

Just quote all these, when you topping up and dont forget your unique a/c reference number.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

This is great .... must check it out.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Update:

Electronic transfer of funds from Irish banks to PayPal not possible. 

The only way to transfer funds is via the bank counter i.e. transfer to their account in the Bank of America in Dublin quoting your individual PayPal account ID.

It can take up to three days for funds to appear on your PayPal account.

Another bit of info re. PayPal and 3V prepaid credit cards. Although you may have more than one credit card on account with Paypal the funds are non-transferable between 3V cards. 

The primary card has to have enough funds to cover purchase or transaction will be refused. Only place that 3V cards can be consolidated is on the 3V site up to a max of €350 on any one card.


----------



## pudds

PaddyBloggit said:


> Update:
> 
> The only way to transfer funds is via the bank counter i.e. transfer to their account in the Bank of America in Dublin quoting your individual PayPal account ID.
> 
> It can take up to three days for funds to appear on your PayPal account.



Dont understand what you mean by bank *counter* do you mean in person, I'm doing it all on line from Ulster Bank via Bank of America to PayPal, due to arrive tomorrow or Thursday.  

If it works that will suit me fine and better than the hassle of 3v vouchers.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

PayPal told me that I have to do a standard transfer to their bank.

BOI told me that the facility to do it online isn't available and the only way to transfer is in person in branch (over the counter).

If you can do it online via Ulster Bank .... they have one up on BOI!


----------



## pudds

I'll let you know how it goes, *fingers crossed*


----------



## keithrf900

If you have internet bank its easy. Sign up to internet banking


----------



## PaddyBloggit

keithrf900 said:


> If you have internet bank its easy. Sign up to internet banking



I have internet banking and the facility to transfer money to PayPal isn't available.

This is what PayPal told me:

   Go to the PayPal website and log in to your account. 
  Click Top Up Account. 
  Review the information and click Print transfer information. 
  Go to your bank and initiate the transfer using the information you have printed out. 
  In the Note field of the bank transfer form enter your unique PayPal bank transfer ID. 
  If the form does not have the Note field, please make sure that you add the bank account to your PayPal account before you initiate the top-up transfer. 
  It may take a few days for the funds to post to your PayPal balance. You will receive an email notification once the transaction is complete. 

  Please note your balance will be increased also by receiving payments from other PayPal users. All payments received on the PayPal account will raise your balance and they can be used to fund other payments with PayPal or else they can be withdrawn from the PayPal account to your bank account. 

I trust that I have helped you with your concern. Thank you for choosing PayPal


----------



## Smashbox

You can also top up by postal order if needs be, I have done this in the past


----------



## pudds

The funds arrived today

Here's how it works for me with Ulster Bank Current account.

Transfers between internal accounts - standard.

Transfers to another person or company -- had to get a free card reader from my bank  first and then this option becomes available.

Then just added PayPal to my list of transfer'ees (if there's such a word) 

Then I used my laser card to xfer cash to PP but making sure to quote PP's unique member's reference number.

Sorry if I'm not explaining this to well, but hope you get the gist.

Surely  other banks can provide a similar service.


----------



## maggycompute

I am having trouble using 3V with pay pal myself.  It is great to know someone else finds it confusing too.  I use 3V vouchers a lot and find them very easy to use.  My only gripe is to redeem money on a voucher is pricey.  It would be nice if you could add sums less than say €5.00 for free. That said I find them really handy.


----------

